# Poor mans rotary tables



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, maybe not rotary tables but useful to have on the mill table. It is an old Swedish gizmo that came with the old Orn lathe and I didn't see what it was until I removed rust and dirt. It was stuck but now moves freely and smooth. I may put a machine vise on it and use it since it seems versatile.  The vise can be moved in any angle when the handle is released by being pushed sideways.










This one came with the drill press and is a Vertex piece. I think the vise alone cost more than I payed for the drill press and a lot of accessories including ER collets, pin mills, corner mills, quick-clamps and other stuff.


----------



## hman (Dec 26, 2014)

Congratulations on both your scores!
The ball-swivel is especially interesting - does it have any kind of scale on the tilt function????


----------



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes the tilt angle is degreed, just click on the picture twice and it will show up.


----------



## thomas s (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow Micke nice find that is a great accessory for the mill.


----------



## 18w (Dec 26, 2014)

Those are handy devices. Nice score. How big is the drill press vise?


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 26, 2014)

I really like that first one. Pretty freaking cool


----------



## chips&more (Dec 26, 2014)

It might be the sexiest “engravers ball vise” I have ever seen. But with the mounting ears and all maybe more for a machine application,  nice find!


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Micke S said:


> Yes the tilt angle is degreed, just click on the picture twice and it will show up.
> 
> View attachment 90622



Looks hardly used.  Never seen one before.  Nice find


----------



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2014)

18w said:


> Those are handy devices. Nice score. How big is the drill press vise?



I have several to chose between from small to this one, which may be too big for the setup. The small is about 50% of this.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 26, 2014)

I've added that swivel base to my project list. Very cool.


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been machining and tool collecting for several decades and I have never seen another like it. Really cool!


----------



## chips&more (Dec 26, 2014)

Holescreek said:


> I've been machining and tool collecting for several decades and I have never seen another like it. Really cool!



Same here! And more like 50+ years for me.


----------



## xalky (Dec 26, 2014)

Me neither. I really like that ball swivel doohickey....a lot!:cool2:


----------



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2014)

I did a mock-up to see if two vises including the UFO can share the drill table. It is not a lot of room but will probably work for what I usually do. The drill table is not meant for flattening inline 6 cylinder heads... 

If, or rather when, more room is needed it is just to remove one unit and center the remaining one. The KURT-like Vertex vice is a must for many operations so I need to have it in place. But the swivel unit will be great for some milling operations. The small vise on top of the swivel is the smallest vise I have. It is not entirely crap since it is a Bosch unit with grinded ways and adjustable clearance. At least a hair better than a cheap Chinese low end vise that is thrown after people when buying a small bench drill.

The major use of the machine is drilling but it can be used for a lot more as long as it isn't too hard work. I have many ER collets for pinn mills, 3" corner mills and some other stuff for use with it.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 26, 2014)

The Ball swivel engravers tool os slick as glass.  I bet they are as scarce as hens teeth too.  Looks like it could be extremely versatile in a bind....

Bob


----------



## extropic (Dec 26, 2014)

*Translation please*

I'm guessing that a 'pin mill' would translate to an 'end mill' in U.S. English. Yes?

I have no clue regarding what a 'corner mill' is. :noidea:Translation, please.


----------



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes you are right, I've heard end mill and maybe bottom mill to.

A corner mill here is a flatting mill with straight sides to make 90 degree cuts.

Here is one I use 

[video=youtube;R-GhaCRhakU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-GhaCRhakU&amp;list=UUWJduhWVb_rKbLGAYcOZ4ow[/video]


----------



## hman (Dec 26, 2014)

Micke S said:


> I did a mock-up to see if two vises including the UFO can share the drill table. It is not a lot of room but will probably work for what I usually do. The drill table is not meant for flattening inline 6 cylinder heads...



"UFO" is a _GREAT_ name for your new vise base!:man:
PS - I did take a closer look at your original photo, and was able to see the angular scale.  Sweet!

Looks like you have a great setup going there ... and that's a BODACIOUS looking welder you have next to the mill/drill.  Looks like you should really enjoy doing what you do.


----------

